# CMJRR Part II (Part Deux)



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Since the old info will not transfer over and this project will be ongoing for some time, I felt this would give things a starting point for the topic in the new forum. I will be trying to bring all of the posts that are relevant to the consrtuction over to the new forum. This sure will beat the heck out of trying to relocate all the photo's and remember what was said or done. It was kinda like a one shot one post kinda deal. Didn't think I was ever gonna have to repost things so why remember?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/doze.gif

Here is a link to the old post in the old forums. http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=44703 (actually I don't know how the heck to make it a link so just cut and paste the gawd dang address if....) 




Originally posted February 11 2007

It's now officially started. RR Track program is up and running and we're taking measurments of the beds later this week. Inorder to make the necessary measurments some foliage need to be relocated. Today we started that relocation. 



The first issue was "Where do you move 39 Azalea bushes to?".

Well I had just the spot. We decided to use them as the outline for the area in back. These will define the boundries of the yard space. 



So with a hand full of Vodcodine, a shovel, rake, tiller, wheel-burro and hand-truck I set out to get a potion of things done today.



Here before pics of the second area that we cleared today. This takes care of 12 of the 39.






































And after.





















And here is the new outer edge of the yard.(Far right side looking back away from the house.)



















I know they're kinda faint in this pic but you can just make out the whole row of Azaleas.












For what it's worth it was a good solid day. I may nnot move outta the chair for a couple days but I have to say it was worth it. Plus we are expecting that "Significant winter event" the next three days. Now I know that it will pale in comparison to the folks in up-state NY but down here 4" down here can make a real mess of things. This will give me time to recuperate and play some with the design of both layouts. Now if I could only stumble into that scenario I hear a certain person with odd colored stars happened into.











There will be more to follow just not sure when.



Later


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Originally posted March 19, 2007

Otay!!!!!! We have been busy is correct. 

I was able to get some work done in the yard yesterday in preparation for the pond and seeding. The bed for Martha's layout is starting to take shape. We moved some 20 azaleas yesterday to the outside perimeter of the yard in hopes that they kinda "Hedgeout" or act as a natural privacy fence. With the irrigation back there now this should prove helpful for that to happen.

I also included a couple shots of the shed with new siding and the additional areas that have been cleard in the back. I'll try and explain what's happening around the pictures as best I can but since there's no "chiseled in rock plans"... Much may change.

These two are of the shed before and after.

















This shot looks back to the left rear of the area that was just cleared. The shed is directly behind me in this picture.









This shot is from the back corner of the last one but looks down toward the area that is directly behind the shed. This was once planned to be a street (some 45 years ago) but the plans were abandoned. Ohhhh lucky us







.









This shot is from same position as the last one only it looks down the length of the area for the layout umm err uhh I mean yard. House and shed are on the right.









Looking back up the yard to the previous point. House and shed are on the left.









This is the area for Martha's layout before we removed the Azaleas. 








After. with house on the right.








After with the house on the left









The tractor has played a key role in all that has been recently done and Pod.... We're working on that. I just don't know how to justify the front scoop/bucket to SWMBO.








As far as BBQ sauce goes, Ill have a detailed explanation (with pictures in a couple weeks.









Until then we have more planning...

and work.(ugh!)


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Originally posted April 26, 2007


Back to all things Garden Railroading. Mainly since the house (AKA Casa de Hades)is really becoming overwhelming. (Still no kitchen and we're in week 9?







)

Anywho, I took the trestles out of the shed and placed them today. Just a preliminary thought and I had to do something since I could not get these things to work on my RR software. I guess you could say they were going to be used one way or another.









Here are a couple pics just to show that we're still in the planning/planning/and more planning stages. The building stage may start as soon as I get all that planning finished. Hehehe

Note that there are some "modifications" that need to be performed on the recycled structures but they seem to be very useful for the intended application. IOW I really lucked out that we have a grade to contend with.







There will be a new bridge traversing the water fall area and use of the old bridges to allow water runoff to "flow" smoothly.





































In other news....The main layout is on indefinite hold since we have been forced into a purchase of the land we just cleared. Seems a nosey neighbor that didn't even reside in the City complained about all the clearing we did. Well one thing led to another and the City Board will discuss the land use in a closed door session on the 8th of May. City Engineers were out to survey and take pictures today. In all honesty it'll be a load off if this purchase goes thru. Then we know it's ours! Now I can make plans for the 12ft, electric privacy fence.






























BTW here are a couple pics of what the back area looks like as of today.


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Originally posted August 31, 2007

Here are the shots of what we have completed. There has been no fianl grade set and none of the alterations to the existing structures have been attempted. This is just a rough idea of how we are going to get started. The next pics I post will hopefully have much more completed in the way of roadbed and such.


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Originally posted October 28, 2007


I've edited the whole post to reflect the work that was done today and the new pictures. 

Basically it's been a while since I posted anything in this topic. Moved allot of dirt yesterday and set the trestle to the left side of the pond. Right side was worked on today as well as a couple other things. The bridge and the trestle sections have been adjusted to work togeher and are finally connected. Now all we have to do is get going on the remaining grades and road bed. There are still plenty of drainage isses and some design issues to tackle, especially the left side of the pond where the HoweTruss is just sorta sitting there. We did redo the yard/garden bed on that side as well to reflect our inability to grow grass in that area. Unfortunately most of this is just to get things going for a Christmas layout. There are several drainage issues that will need to be addressed before everything is complete. With last weeks rains, we have discovered a whole new set of issues. Just too much fun. I have to say that it's a good feeling seeing some stuff come together and now that the weather has gotten somewhat cooler we're gonna be at things until.....







Anyhow here sare the pics. As a point of reference...The House is behind me in all of them.

This is the right side of the pond. The trestle was set today and still needs some ballast around the bent's legs. The bents are actually resting on some old slate shingles as a base. I was going to crush broken roof tiles for the ballast around them.










Again the right side. The bridge had ot over hang the rock border of the pond due to the fact that it was designed for another application. Didn't want to rip too much appart so we left it whole.










This is the work we did yesterday. The trestle is resting on Granite Cobbles that were used in a path on that side. We removed the path to make room for the layout and the planting bed.









This is the Howe Truss Bridge I mentioned earlier. Note the grade change and the path being removed. We are going to add a stacked stone wall on the ground level to form a raised bed. This is also where we have a good portion of our drainage issues. I'm not sure how I'm going to get the track to connect here. Just depends on how much dirt I can pull out of the back corner of the yard. The trestle bents you see holding up the bridge are just there to set the height of the grade.









There still needs some ballast to be added to the bottoms of the bents here as well. Difficult to retrofit things into a new setting but sure does save a ton-o-bucks in the process. Recycle things that's the ticket


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Originally posted October 30, 2007



Here are some pics of a layout plan I played with today. It was easy to almost get carried away given the amount of track, bridges and turnouts I still have in the shed







, but I just reminded myself that this was just the start.









Of course, like I stated earlier, some grade need to be set and all but this give a good idea of things.


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Final edit on November 3, 2007


Here is this weekends work. It was getting dark so the pics are kinda dark. I'll try to get some better shots tomorrow. Actually I played around abit with the photo editor and was able to lighten things up some.


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Final edit November 16, 2007


I've been talking 'bout pictures for three days now and did get a chance to snap some. Been a few inconveniences around here and well.....I guess talk is cheap so.....

















Rock still needs to be added under the curved trestle up to the bridge abutment for drainage. 










There's a bit of a grade here. The track will be sunk in a rock lined trench to simulate a carved grade. 










This was the staging table trestle deck for the old layout. The trestle bents didn't survive the move. It is basically resting on solid paver bricks until I figure out an alternative if any. The bricks look like concrete abutments so they will probably do. Good'n'cheap too!










There will be a grade climb to a staging table here. I haven't decided if it will be a helix or just a trestle. I hope to some day have a shed back here for the trains. We had thought about using the existing shed and running a track to that area but there's too much that needs to be stored in the shed. That's considering it has to hold the contents of the attic, shed and garage we had in KC.










Not sure what we'll do with this area here..... But I think Martha will figure it out. I think there may be some sort of narrow gauge line that ties to the otherside some how but it will have to run behind the pond since that trestle is not going to be made a double track. 










If I play my cards right I might be able to have a track loop around the front and cross under this area. Not sure yet since we need some really good rain systems to determine whether this can function as a roadbed or just a dry wash.

That's all until later.


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Originally posted November 19, 2007



No golden spike yet (Don;t worry Tommy. We're saving that one for later







) but we have completed phase one of the layout. As you can see there are still turnouts that need track added (as well as a plan for using them) and much needed vegetation needs ro be added. There are a couple leveling issues that need to be attended to but I was able to take Martha's Sachsen IV K and three cars for a flawless run. It's just not quite ready for the SD-45. I do have my Annie ready to pull the christmas train if the weather is good and if not the Sachsen will do the work. Something about the weather durability of those LGB Loco's.







The MTS system is installed (I was able to mount the original breaker box I used in KC too) and just needs the additional track work to complete things. (The reverse loops we had in KC will be used once again in the conservation of space.

I'm really not sure if it will ever be a true mainline run like I had back in KC but we still have one planting bed that will be looked at for using as a layout. 

There is no train running today or in the pictures because we have quite the comotion here with the foundation work so I hope ya'll enjoy the pics none the less.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Ennybuddy gotta grenade??? " align="absMiddle" border="0" src="/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/biggrin.gif" />  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif
Thanks for putting that all in one pile, Joe!
Much easier to see the progrssion.


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Grenade huh? Where should it be tossed? We have a spot located on the NW side of the house (chimney and wall) that would be perfect.

Not much has changed since I made the last un-copied and pasted post. We have however been focusing attention on the rest of the yard. The leaf fiasco with all of the Azaleas proved to be way more than we wanted to deal with so out came the Azaleas. Easy fix. Now we just have to wait for all the mess underneath them to sprout up and either be transplanted. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif

Other than that the 70+ degree weather we have been enjoying did allow me to smooth over the beds where the Azaleas were removed from. They were also transplanted throughout the entire back section of the yard. This will hopefully make more of a screen for the busy-body that live behind and to the left of our yard. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/pinch.gif

Amyhow the yard now has more possibilities that ever. Whether or not those possibilties add up to more track an a Mail line only the future knows. Right now we have to focus attention once again to the house. These foundation issues are never ending./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


This picture shows the area that is next to the shed. You should be able to see what was there in one of the earlier pictures.










I know this one doesn't show much but it's a current view so........










This is where we had most of the Azaleas. We removed close to 60 from this bed. There is a slight grade so if it becomes rail site then there shouldn't be too much of a challenge. This is also the bed that has most of the low growth plant and weed matter. The srping will show what I missed. 










This is to the right of the last picture.










These two last pictures are of the back yard and what removing the Azaleas near the shed has opened up. 


















Later all!


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Even though I had already mentioned that we were focusing more attention elsewhere, in order to clean up some of the elsewhere it was necessary to move ballast, rocks and dirt so instead of moving it twice I decided to start the next phase of the layout. Basically this was the easy part so I was able to complete in in just two days. The fun starts where the track ends. I have an idea of what path I'd like the track to follow but we have to figure more definitely whether or not all this will tie into a larger rail line that we have talked about running the perimeter of the planting beds. This would tie in somehow with the large bed we just cleared on the opposite side of the yard. There will need to be a real grade crossing installed to get the tractor from the back yard to the back-back yard.  If that isn't possible then we may consider a tunnel to get around that area but there's a good deal other stuff that'll take place before we make that addition to things. 

Anyhow we've made some unexpected progress which is a good thing. I guess. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's this weeks work. I was able to add close to 15ft without too much difficulty. Actually this will probably be it for a while since I................................. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/ermm.gif ran out of ballast./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif I wanted to provide another angle to show things but the sun is setting now and I couldn't get a good picture. There are actually 3 turn-outs in a row 1 to the right and 2 to the left. The #6 in the first pic will be a closed loop and tie to the one 10ft to the right. 



















There is a 10ft left that will tie into the 10ft left that is in the upper portion of the picture. The #6 left will actually be used to cross over the main track and create a branch line...................................Maybe/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif.The turn out or curve in the bottom of the picture was to have bridged the track and tie around to form a loop but we ran into tree roots when we tried to tunnel deep enough to create the 11” clearance for the trains and the bridge. I’m not sure what will become of the area now or if the turnout will be removed completely. 







.


----------



## ByrdC130 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking good there Joe, I knew that you'd come up with something neat. On your post from the 10th in the second picture, what kind of grade is on the track comming from under the bridge? Looks kind of steep. Are you planning on running a line to you shed? Man oh man with the kind of room you have to play with now you'll be layin' track for a loooong time!!!! Have fun.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By cmjdisanto on 01/08/2008 1:05 PM
Originally posted October 28, 2007

  The trestle was set today and still needs some ballast around the bent's legs. The bents are actually resting on some old slate shingles as a base. I was going to crush broken roof tiles for the ballast around them.



















Nice work integrating that bridge/trestle into the scenery.

--My regards,

--Ron at the CRD, Cicely, NX-AK


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By cmjdisanto on 01/08/2008 1:10 PM
Originally posted November 19, 2007



No golden spike yet . . . but we have completed phase one of the layout. As you can see there are still turnouts that need track added (as well as a plan for using them) and much needed vegetation needs ro be added. . . 



























And the track bedding is looking really good, too.  Good integration of materials. 

--Ron in Cicely, NX-AK


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Ron (and Terrance/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif) 

Had the SD making some laps so's I could relax some from all the excitement around here yesterday. We are expecting snow today so maybe I can get some plow time in. We'll see. Granted we're no Savannah GA or Beaufort SC but considering how green everything is here during the winter months this area has always been one known for all or nothing when it comes to snow.


----------



## ByrdC130 (Jan 4, 2008)

Oui, moi ??????? (said with pinkie finger sticking out whilst sipping hot tea)


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh yeah to Byrd! (oh I mean Terrance)

The grade is close to 3.5%. It will be reduced some when I get more ballast to elevate the track. But it's kinda like the way the layout back in KC looked in pictures. It's sorta deceiving because of the landscape distractions. And the fact that I don't always stand vertical too well./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif BTW I hope in true fashion you have something other than "tea" in that cup


----------



## ByrdC130 (Jan 4, 2008)

Maybe some sparklie wine..... 

I have been mildly chidding the ma-in-law about how she choked when it came time to name the road.


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

We have changed a couple things on the layout but most of the work has been focused elsewhere. Still outta ballast but hopefully that will be taken care of at the end of the month. I added some stacked stone to the layout to level an area behind the trestle and also remove the mess of stones in the upper right side left-hand curve before the trestle/quad bridge combo. The stone work is to carry throughout the back yard (eventually) but this ties in nicely with the double level we have on the left side of things. 










There were two #6 turnouts added on the top end of things. One is to complete the inner loop and remove it from being a closed loop and the other will tie to a system of 1-3 tracks (depending on the area) that will follow the perimeter of the yard. For now that is only on our property but it will hopefully involve the "other" area as time goes by.











We have also looked at adding a track for the kids since there are two trains we have that will not be able to be converted over to MTS or Battery for awhile. It may tie in to the rest of things and just be isolated with insulated clamps but not sure at the moment. The layout will be to the left of the shed and near the tree.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like the progress is happening, Joe. 
Takes time, but you'll get there. 

And I, for one, REALLY like the yellow accents on the trees...  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

We have been doing some work over the past couple months and I wanted to update things. I finally was able to get the pictures to load but adding text and centering them is another story. But I will try. Turn-about's fair play so......I can't wait to get those of you computer people who can't boil water into my kitchen Moohoohahahaha! 




















This is the inner loop that has been in the works for the lasy oh.....7 months. We've had a horrendous issue with moles/voles tunneling through the road bed if it's made with #9 crushed granite. Strange since we have been told they avoid coarse/sharp stone. They are determined little buggers. Hopefulle the new roadbed we've come up with, #57 stone base topped with crusher fines, will prevent them from tunneling through and screwing with things. The area infront and to the left of the Beer Garten needs more crusher fines for the roadbed to reduce the grade and of course ballast. I have a 35gal trash can of ballast left so it will probably have to wait for the August budget for the train. 











This area will be where we set up a staging table. It will tie in off the large radius turn out you see in the bottom center of the pic. The straight track to the right ties in to complete the loop in the upper part of the pic as well. 











This is the track that completes the tie iin to the loop I just mentioned. 




















This is an isolated portion of the layout. It will not function with the MTS and is for Cami to use with her train's. It also does complete loop I mentioned above and is added space for multiple trains to be rum when we try to have our BBQ next year. It will be for battery use as well. 














































The last two pics were taken from a second story window to show the overall yard and layout.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Tom. I did have a chance to try things again. Just to let ya'll know I have added commentary to the pics in my last post.


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Just an update to things here. Finally finished the entire first phase of the layout. All track is connected and operational. Ran some trains yesterday to dial in things for a family get-together next month. Hopefully not much will happen between now and then with the moles, voles, chipmunks and squirels since I'm out of ballast but I don't think we'll be that lucky. Good chance to check out the new camera we bought to take some insurance pics too. 

































































The two pictures below show the next phase of work. As you can see when compared with previous pictures in the post we have removed the trestle deck that was on the backside of the layout and added an actual roadbed. We plan on making a double track along this area to alleviate congestion on the track. This way we can run 3 trains independently at the same time. There will also be some changes to the area infront of the shed but that will also take time. 



















Now all we have to do is see how water runoff reacts to the new changes and ...... 

May need some of the bridges that I have in storage after all. 

No pics for this but there will eventually be a staging table that will tie into the layout as well as the steamer rack but it's only a pipe dream at the moment. Gotta dream.... yes?


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

We started on the double line for the back side of the layout today. Danged that I thought I had all the right stuff to do it. Unfortunately 3 LH #6's and 1 RH will not a complete transfer junction make. So everything had to be buttoned up with only one functioning loop. It's Martha's loop so we'll still be able to run trains when the family gets here the weekend of the 20th but if we want to run the inner loop it'll have to be a point a to be and back again. 

We also need to get a third RH 6 so I can redux the cut-off from the bottom loop. I thought this was a waste of track but dopey me. I forgot I did that so Cami could run her train without interfering with the inner loop. It's a steep grade (5.5%) but the SD seems to handle it no problem. Martha's Sachsen in a different story though. Anyhow all that had to be reworked as well. Certainly made for a mess of things today. What was supposed to be a quick addition turned into........a 3 headed albatross. Doohhh!!!! 

It'll be a while before the finance comittee releases funds for the necessary track purchase. Thought of selling some of the "extra" stuff in the maintenance yard but but there's no sense in it since we'll have to probably purchase replacements down the road. In other words it doesn't make sense to sell something for a fraction of what the new will cost to replace it so......here we wait. 

I may just attach the track and use it as it is for now but hopefully something will happen soon. 

I snapped more pics of the work. Not sure if it really matters but what the heck. I like looking at them./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif 


This is what was there. All three tracks dumped into the one line. Too much traffic for the area. 











Note this is a work in progress so.....Not complete but also not exactly what we are keeping for the transfer junction. The tough part of this is that there is not enough time (or resources) to create a trestle to have the inner loop and existing trestle loop operate independently of each other. Plus I'd like to be able to operate my train on the whole layout. The new trestle would eliminate that. 




















This is the new junction and bypass track. The large radius RH is going to head off to a staging table some day. (that'll be the "golden spike" day) 



















This is some new rock work that was needed to control water and erosion. We had a good storm yesterday (3" rain in about 20 minutes) and we had a washover the track. Hopefully this will slow or stop that issue. 











The new retaining wall for the mainline road bed. This also aides in the issue mentioned above. 











These last three pics are of the bypass area. I had a #6 here but as I explained we had a brain fart and.....Anyhow we are actually thinking of doing a double track back a ways that will pass under the bridge. There is plenty of room and I could use the LH #6 if I reposition things. The bypass almost follows the same path as the original but since it no longer connects to the trestle loop it needed to be repositioned. Actually this helps reduce the grade to about 4.5% since it stays part of the loop it is intended to bypass. Hope that made sense. Hehehe 






























Later, 
Joe


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

"Hello? Is anybody out there? Just nod if you can hear me. Is there anyone at home" 
Edited to remove the impression that I was "fishing angry"


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Joe, once again you have done a great job on the layout, I think it even looks twice as good as the one you had here in KC. It's amazing what you and Martha have done with such a large space. And, I am not saying this to "boost" your ego. ( you know me, I don't do that) I mean it sincerely. 
I have been following your progress and am very impressed with the way it is turning out. 
I will agree with you that the new sight has gotten a little boring, but I think that is because there aren't many posts on here that intrest me right now. I have kind of lost interest in things. Which I beleive is because, as you would say; ( other priorities ). 
I think alot of people are waiting for the "finished" product before thay make a coment, that way they can give thier overall opinion of how things look and work. 

Tell Martha and Cami we said " Hello " 

Cliff 

P. S. 
Have you been getting the club News Letter?


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

I like the POSTED sign....who is back there going to get you  
Toad


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe, 
Many attaboys coming your way! this from someone who can't find the time to turn around much less get some track laid out to run a train right now. I'm extremely envious of you gettign as far as you have ( the second time around) but my life right now is such that a cursory glance at topics is about all I can manage and I'm pretty sure I simply do not ahve time to start a thread war. The new version here is still undergoing growing pains and my life is crazy. I can wait (if I have to) I suppose? I've waited this long for a layout I can wait for the forum. It's not so bad. The ones that ahven't undergone major changes are in even more turmoil and i don't go there much anymore so that tells you how the state of the world is now. 

Take care! 

Chas


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe, 

I was wondering about the Posted sign as well. Must be for the neighbor that's mad that she never though of having trains in the backyard before. 

I haven't closely followed your progress since the initial set up. I like the spot for your kids to run trains. That's a neat idea that I will likely unapologetically rip off in the coming years. 


Anyway, the layout looks really good. You've certainly come a long way, certainly your layout looks more polished than mine! 

Mark


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe, 

Nice work! I need to look at doing something myself, but it would have to be elevated.... 

I also have noticed the slow down in posting (I'm usually over on the Live Steam forum, but don't post very often --- partly because of being busy and partly for the hassle of inserting things) 

Best regards, and keep posting! 

Alan


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks ya'll. Wasn't trying to cause a ruckus but we just felt kinda "left out". Even though we do this for our own enjoyment, we also derive some enjoyment from sharing things with folks. If no one responds then....../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif 

The posted signs? Yeah....The short of it was because the BBB (and that's not short for better business bureau) played a hand that was rather low so......../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif That's what we love about the South. They still cherrish the protection of one's property. You just have to make it known.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

You forgot a pillbox emplacement... 
Anyway, here's what I would try to do with an outer "leg"...


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Duncan, I see what you're talking about better now. Thanks for the input. Not sure of the viability of heading that way in SWMABO opinion since she has a garden area planned back there. I may actually try my hand at a cross-over trestle on the back line. It's almost 40ft back there and that might be enough space to get up, over and back down with out too much of a grade. Unfortunately one track would have to be sunk down a bit. Unfortunately it's gonna be a while before any of that can take place. Main thing is to get the RH#6 to complete what I started on that back line and finish the new double track heading under the bridge. Put the LH#6 in the other day and started to place rocks and retaining wall on that curve to widen the road bed. 


This is the area I am speaking of.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You might try explaining to SWMBO that if you were to put the track in as Duncan it might reduce the size of her gardena little. On the other hand reducing the size of her garden would put less stress on her part not haveing to fill such a big space with flowers and plants. 

The layout looks great


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks JJ, I've done all the 'splain'n I'm gonna do with things. Hehehe She just isn't buying it. LOL

Just a quick update.

We started the double track under the bridge overpass. It's taking a bit more than anticipated. Most of the track has to be custome cut to fit with-in the operating area of the landscape and the existing track.

Here is a pic of the area.










Now all we need is that RH #6 and some ballast added and we're good to go. Then comes the next phase and finally.....the Golden Spike!!!!!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good, Joe.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

atless Joe never gives up.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee Marty your a day late and a dollar short. Of course Tom loves doing redundant pics. Later RJD


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Marty!!!!!!!

And yer right! I never give up!!!!! "Dam n the torpedoes and full steam ahead!" Mach 2.3 and my scalp on fire I say!!!! Hehehe


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

So what happened to the Wicked Witch of the North? Did you throw water on her and she melted? or did she just give up?


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

....................................


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, I like those gravel paths, they look really nice and give the railroad a nice finished look. One question, how did you load film in to your digital camera?! What speed film did you use?! Ok, I am just kidding you!!


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Mark!


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

.......................................


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Exit....stage left.


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Trains were run over the last weekend so the layout is completely operational. Nothing has changed in the way of completed track (i,e. the RH #6) but the track was connected to complete the inner loop none the less. Yes these are the same old shots but it's nice to document the progress of our 3rd functioning Garden Railroad AND they are new pictures of things if you have paid attention.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks nice, Joe. 
That ought to keep the trains bizzy for a while...


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

You're absolutely correct Duncan. If we monitor the congestion area(s) well enough, we can get 3-4 trains running at once. Thanks for chiming in!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe..... Just got to review the layout images.... Great job. 

Looks like a great place to run trains.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang, it looks great.

Someday I'll just have to see it in person. 

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Stan, Tommy!!!!!

Dang great to hear from the both of you. How's things out there? Hard t believe it's been 3 years since we were out your way. Cami still talks about the trip to see you, Jacque and Gracie Mi Compa! Seems like it was just yesterday we had you and Kay out for dinner, Stan but it's been almost 3 years for that too. Ya both know the door is always open if ya'll make that trek east. Actually gonna be in KC next week and I'm gonna try and get to Marty's. I have the SD 45 and the SD 45 dummy I turned into a battery loco ready to go. I was just saying to Duncan....."It's too bad we don't have more time and resources. KC is halfway there"

Thanks for chiming in. 

Oh yeah Tommy! That golden spike ceremony won't be completed until you get here so.........

Later,

Joe


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks real good Joe. I think you have topped the KC layout. Now, when do we see pics of trains running on it?  
Cliff


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey Cliff! I apologize for not only the late response but the fact that we were'nt able to get together when we made it to KC. After that Monday and the trip to Marty's we had some family issues to deal with. But in our defense though the only good weather day was that Wednesday and Martha and I helped my Mother in law out at the house so it was a good cause. We spent time beautifying her patio. Now that she is more confined to her chair......she needed some better sights to lift her spirits.

Anyhow, I hope to have some trains running this weekend. Friday and Saturday are gonna be nice here and that'll be a relief since we've been getting rain and cold since we got back. Have a feeling we're gonna go straight from winter to summer in the next couple weeks. Not much Spring this year. Doohhh!!!!

Later


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Joe.


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Been a long-time coming......Thanks Gary!!!

I've been away for quite a while. Nothing going on with the layout so not much to say. Infact haven't had trains on the track since Memorial Day weekend. Mostly 'cause I don't want to damage anything since replacing stuff is out of the question and have had no real interest to run but the main reason is getting the trains onto the track. Really need that staging table. 

We have made a couple changes to the yard since that has been the main focus. Most notable changes have been the addition of an outdoor kitchen of sorts and a couple panels of privacy fence to hide the tractor area. Given the budget there are no funds set aside for the layout as of yet. We do have to enlarge the pond to accommodate the Koi getting larger and larger and LARGER. These dang things were less than 4" when we bought them and now they are approaching the 16" length. The pond really does need to be enlarged since there needs to be an area that gets sun for plants. That will help the Koi as well as the pond. There may be some changes made at that point out of necessity.

We also have to remove 2 trees. The first one is a major tree and close to 150 years old. It sits off the corner of the sun room and is surrounded by patio and brick walkway. It's been in a decline for the last couple years....which we knew but...........it's finally entered into full decline. It's been dropping leaves for the last 4 weeks and has lost approximately 40% of it's leaves. Shame but that's the way things go. The other tree sits on the back-side of the layout. It's in sad shape because of the larger trees surrounding it and has a split in the top. We're also looking at removing most of the Hemlock Firs because of the issues they create in growing grass. When it gets hot......they kill the grass under them. We've already had work done to 3 trees. Unfortunately we have 17 to go. It'd be nice to reduce the leaf debris this fall but not at the expense of why we bought the property in thee first place. It is nice to see that 70% of the grass has made it this far. Better than last year. Hehehe 

I also thought I'd let some of my friends know we are still hanging around here in Virginia.

Here are a couple pics that I took last week. Sorry, no trains for the pics just some plants that weren't there in the last pics. By the way....we have planted some new azaleas, hostas and another plant surrounding the gill area wall but that was done on Friday and didn't make it in the pics and to Mr Dimmer......the bar is not attached and actually belongs on the side of the grill. Oops. Hehehe




















We're thinking of bringing the pond to the edge of the slate surround on the bottom and out about 2-3feet each to the left and right sides. This should add some good space without hurting the Japanese Maple


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh HE!! The dang screen reset itself. I'm not gonna retype for another 20 minutes here so.......here's a bump to the topic. Would normally bump something with out changes but what the heck Not done it but maybe once in the 5 active years of my 10 years hanging around here. 

Getting ready to start some work on the layout......long time coming in fact. Hope to have some changes made as soon as we can dig in the dirt. Pretty deep frost line this year so.........maybe in a week or two we'll have some layout changes or at the least the new landscap beds that will have trains in them.

Later.


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Since Deeewight asked "Where the He11 ya been Joe......" a few weeks ago......and I have found a renewed drive with the trains and hopefully the layout (just wish I could find a chest of buried Confederate gold to fund the new drive....Doohhh) Anyhow.........I figured I would bring this one up from the depths of the forum and reintroduce myself to the countless new folks here at MLS. 

Even though the counter doesn't show it, I have been a contributor here since 2005 (almost 1400 posts before the infamous reset) and I sort of lurked in the shadows since the very beginning. This is our 5th layout overall....3 tries in KCMO and 2 tries here. Actually we will be starting our 6th try since I am taking the layout down the path of.....I guess.....more narrow gauge for lack of a good description.

I did add another bridge this summer....one of four I had or still have in the shed rafters. We had an area that washed out for the first time since the layout was rebuilt. We moved a bed of Day Lilies and I guess that kept water from over-running that portion of the layout. We have some ideas to build a wall along the back edge of the layout. The loop switching area back there (where I had a group of #6's) has been redone without the 6's. Those went to Marty back in July. I have a plans for a 22.5 crossing there to separate out the loops. Right now...without it or the switches.....it's one huge loop with only a #6 keeping the shed loop separate. But all these plans need funding and that part is going to take time. Put the tractor and attachments up for sale too and I might have those sold so if nothing changes.......I doubt that things will stay the way they are............we would have some money left over to do some of the smaller things I just mentioned. Not making any plans though....just thinking out loud.

Since I have put the SD's up for sale and sold almost everything else, we mostly run Martha's train now....That's a LGB Sachsen IV K with 4 cars. I did get the Annie out in June for our attempt at running trains during a BBQ. Pretty successful but I was thee only one that had trains. Although we have made some new friends of a family and the guy (Dad our daughters friend).....loves to run trains. Anyhow Mark, ran things for me while I was finally able to enjoy some time relaxing. Really had no choice in the latter but that's old news.

Well, that's about all for now. Still trying to build that staging table. Kept most of the left over track to do so. All part of the ideas just waiting tho.... 
I'll try and snap a couple pictures of things since we re built things.


Later,

Joe


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe, Really good to hear that your still around and kicking with us! 

Chas


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Great to see you back into railroading and posting again Joe! Welcome home!


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey Deeeeewight. I'm back again!!!!! Hehehe

Was in the middle of the post and power went out for about 2 hours no power but by the time we got the Genny hooked up...... the power was back on. Doohhhh!!!!! Wow that was exciting….not really but a real pain in the arse and yes it does take an hour to hook the dang thing up. Ouch!









Anyhow, thought I would poke in and update things on the thread. We have a friend that is starting in the hobby and I told him to visit MLS. Just thoughtf it would be nice for him to see our layout and some of the work if he did join. 

Funny thing........ This whole trains thing and everything we have talked about in the thread is beginning to feel like I'm trying to start an old car.....you know....crank it over a few times, fiddle with things under the hood, get side tracked with 10,000 other things and then when you finally get back to things.....it still won't start. We did have a few trees removed this year so the layout is not up or at least half of it is. Neighbor from he!! Is back in full force but this time we are in the midst of a final solution with the City and the fact we are filing a Civil Harassment Restraining against the entire family. We thought she had run out of government and government agencies’ back in 2009 with the Virginia State Corp Commission but she found something in Chesterfield County Government and accused us of Excavating County property aka the Railway bed. Fortunately we were not. Heck…I can’t even get to it with all the downed trees from the wind storms we had last month. But it was determined that even though the Railway bed is in Chesterfield County, our City actually owns it so if they gave us permission to do anything, it would be okay. I have to admit this is ridiculous! 

Seriously though, we have been unbelievably busy with Cami and her swim team. Cami has been improving steadily and I became Chairman of Fund Raising last year. That has really kept me on my toes. Good group of Families and swimmers too. We might even have a kid going to the Olympic Trials in Omaha July of 2012. He set a new Virginia State Record for the 400 I.M. which ironically was the Coach’s Brothers time. He has moved on to the USA National Championships in Palo Alto this August so those of you that follow this stuff or have kids or Grand Kids that compete in USA Swimming, look for a young man named Anthony Zoldork. In fact the friend I mentioned above is the President of the Team’s BoD’s. 

Anyhow, we are starting some stone work in the yard and the final step to defining the train and planter beds. I have sold all my main-line diesel livery and rolling stock so the shift will be to steam side of things. I will be doing the Battery stuff still and there are plans to expand a bit but not too much. The layout started to resemble more of a narrow gauge line so that’s where we will try and keep things...... that is unless I fall into a load of cash and can buy the track for the back-back area. Hehehe

I will try to shoot a couple pics to post when I get the chance tomorrow. 

I hope I’m back for a while since I do have another project in the works. I just bought my cousins 1966 F-100. It doesn’t need a ton of work which is something for it being 45 years old. It will get a nice motor and a few mods but after that, paint is all it needs. I’ve made some plans and the hopes are to have it completed in a year or so. I know this takes funds from the trains but when it’s done I know it’ll have been worth it.


----------

